# Lyons Manor



## invisible (Dec 15, 2010)

This is Lyons Manor, a house that once belonged to a well-known businessman in the small town of Carberry (Manitoba). We were awed by the size and architectural quality of the house, uncommon for a rural residence in this area. As can be seen in one of the windows to the left, the exterior of the house was made of brick, which is very rare in rural Manitoba. 

This was clearly a posh residence back in its day. 

Unfortunately, the place looked like it had been ravaged by vandals at some point or two, so there was not much left.


----------



## mike3767 (Dec 16, 2010)

Love this pic!  Great job


----------



## timethief (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the angle and the processing. Great job.
Which lens did you shoot this with if i am ay ask?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2010)

IMO I think it will be better when the outside isnt as bright so you dont have that much range.  I hope some millionaire will buy this property and restore it to its original glory!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 16, 2010)

Classic shot; a rare kind of view; loved it

Regards


----------



## ayeelkay (Dec 16, 2010)

I like this a lot. It actually held my attention for awhile. What a wonderful house. I like that the outside is bright, it brings contrast, not only in color, but a bright and happy outside, and the dark run down inside.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## invisible (Dec 16, 2010)

timethief said:


> Which lens did you shoot this with if i am ay ask?


This was shot with a Tokina 11-16mm. Love this lens!



Schwettylens said:


> IMO I think it will be better when the outside isnt as bright so you dont have that much range.


Could be... but I'm not worried about the wide range  I love me a challenge! 



ayeelkay said:


> I like that the outside is bright, it brings contrast, not only in color, but a bright and happy outside, and the dark run down inside.


Thanks for noticing that. Hadn't it been for the beautiful greens outside, I would've converted this one to B&W like most of my abandonment images of the last few months.

Thanks everybody for your kind comments!


----------

